
Uber drivers to launch legal bid to uncover app's algorithm - tmoaad
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/20/uber-drivers-to-launch-legal-bid-to-uncover-apps-algorithm
======
verdverm
I'd imagine it's dynamic to some extent and evolves over time, much like
search algos. Pretty curious to see behind the curtain if this happens

